# Grilled chicken platter



## marmalady (Jul 5, 2005)

This was one of our 'regular' party items - I'm not giving amounts, judge about 1 breast per person - 

Boneless skinless chicken breasts
Lots of lemon juice and grated rind
Lots of fresh chopped garlic
Fresh chopped rosemary
salt/pepper
Olive oil

Make a marinade, marinate chicken overnight or least 5-6 hours. Grill off, brushing the chicken with leftover marinade that's been pre-boiled.

Make a sauce - mayo, capers, lemon juice/rind, chopped fresh parsley.

Put some greens (like kale or pretty leaf lettuce) on a big platter. Cut the chicken breasts crosswise on the diagonal, spread the slices out a little, and place on the platter, starting at the outside and working in. 

Put your sauce container with a little spoon in the middle of the platter. 

This is just great served at room temp; sometimes we had a basket of little rolls beside so folks could make little sammies if they wanted.


----------

